# Housebreaking and potty training



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=216745&stc=1&d=1427151117


Remember to include the Piddle Place for your new puppy. No more messy puppy pads or accidents. Allow your dog the comfort and dignity of the best indoor dog toilet for times you can't be home


----------

